# Useful stuff for Pokemon X/Y



## Dizzie (Oct 18, 2013)

Im just posting up some stuff I've been using for the game. I pasted the nature and combat chart together to use on my phone. If you find anything else that is useful go ahead and post it and I'll try to keep adding it to the list of stuff.

Bulbapedia Everything you need to know about Pokemon
IV Calculator 
Pokemon Current and Upcoming Events

Remember to click the link to open a window where you can ZOOM!

*Kalos Regional Pokemon* (ZOOM!)






*Lumiose City Map*  (ZOOM!) 





*Combat and Nature Charts*





*Style Tips*




_Note: You can max out style by buying any pokeball from the Designer Pokeball store. Just buy it one by one until you've bought 100-300 items (depending where your style was when you started. To check how much style you have you can visit the stone emporium and talk to the old man selling the MEGAnite stones to the left of the register. If he is selling them for 10K your style is at its max.

Just remember to buy them one by one, if you buy a stack of 200-300 it counts as 1 purchase. Purchasing anything in the city will slowly raise your style._


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 18, 2013)

FINALLY, A NICE ZOOM-ED IN VIEW OF LUMIOSES' MAP! 

Thanks for this ^^


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 18, 2013)

Note to the people struggling to get into the Boutique, I got in after visiting all the cafe's, doing a PR vid, buying a gelatto, berry juice, getting a hair cut, getting a frofrou hair cut, working at the hotel and finally going on an audio tour of the musuem.... BUT the clothes in the shop are like 50k-500k... so it really is no rush to get in. 

I also got some TMs by talking to everyone in the cafe's, the PR cafe gives you some new taglines, Im going back tomorrow to see if I can get some new backgrounds.


P.S: Mens clothes are on the top floor for me, though they might be on the main floor for guys.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the typing chart, I hadn't fully learned how the Fairy-type works.



Dizzie said:


> P.S: Mens clothes are on the top floor for me, though they might be on the main floor for guys.


Lady's clothes is always on the bottom floor, men's clothes is always on the top floor.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 18, 2013)

Working repeatedly at the fancy Hotel  give you a decent raise. (From the starting 2,000 to 10,000 per job. Maybe more later)
Staying at the hotel gives your whole team a high boost in Pok?mon Amie affection.


----------



## Dark (Oct 18, 2013)

Great! These will come in handy.
Saved.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 18, 2013)

It's just like Gracie Grace, only 10x more harder


----------



## Dizzie (Nov 9, 2013)

Added regional pokemon map. Right click and open in new tab to zoom, or click the link I added near the title.


----------

